# Annual issue: Dogs left in Cars



## mycrofft (May 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lu9Og8y4-fI&feature=youtu.be

Yes, this was a sunny day in Sacramento around noon, but a morning temp of 77deg F converts to an internal temperature of over 90 deg F. 

A 90 degree exterior temp here translated to a seat temp of over 160 deg F (one hour exposure ); I've taken interior air temps of my cars in similar circumstances and the AIR was over 130 deg F. 

Even the little photovoltaic window fans can't cope with that. Leave the dog home , with a friend, or at a kennel. (DO NOT leave it at a dog park!!!!).<_<

PS: same for kids....except for the home alone or kennel deals...


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 11, 2012)

"You can judge a society on the way they treat their animals".......


----------



## mycrofft (May 11, 2012)

...either by under esteeming them, or esteeming them over the sick, elderly and the young. (Take that, Paris Hilton).

I was surprised to learn how many countries allow dog fighting, especially in eastern Europe and SW Asia.


----------



## TB 3541 (May 11, 2012)

Just a few months ago, nearing the end of winter, I was dining at a local fast food restaurant when a woman came in yelling obscenities and demanding to know who owned the truck in the parking lot with the dog in it. When nobody claimed it, she threatened to smash the windows out and call 911 for "animal cruelty". Needless to say, the woman was asked by the management to leave the premises immediately. Normally, I would have felt sympathy, but on that day it was less than 50 degrees F and as I left, I saw the dog, not even panting.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 11, 2012)

Very interesting. So I would assume cooling down a dog in severe distress, you do it the same way as a human. Cold packs, cool water, remove to a cooler environment.


----------



## TB 3541 (May 11, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Very interesting. So I would assume cooling down a dog in severe distress, you do it the same way as a human. Cold packs, cool water, remove to a cooler environment.



Yeah, the flier that the reporter talks about in the video says that on the back of it. http://www.mydogiscool.com/downloads/MDIC_flier-red.pdf


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 11, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> Just a few months ago, nearing the end of winter, I was dining at a local fast food restaurant when a woman came in yelling obscenities and demanding to know who owned the truck in the parking lot with the dog in it. When nobody claimed it, she threatened to smash the windows out and call 911 for "animal cruelty". Needless to say, the woman was asked by the management to leave the premises immediately. Normally, I would have felt sympathy, but on that day it was less than 50 degrees F and as I left, I saw the dog, not even panting.



I take my dog everywhere with me when it's cool out but as soon as it starts getting warm she either comes in with me (most places are cool with it where I live) or she has to stay home.


----------



## mycrofft (May 11, 2012)

Same as for Korean Air Lines passengers left on the tarmac awaiting takeoff without air conditioning. :blink:



Add fans. Move that air.


----------



## mycrofft (May 11, 2012)

Bed of a pickup truck (or sometimes pavement)  is no better on their feet in the sun. I've seen blistered foot pads.


----------



## Veneficus (May 11, 2012)

and that my friends is why spring loaded center punches were invented...


----------



## mycrofft (May 11, 2012)

...and rocks.


----------



## Veneficus (May 11, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> ...and rocks.



rock might hit the dog.


----------



## mycrofft (May 11, 2012)

Rock as hammer.

Rock-Glass-Hand: Rock shatters glass. Glass cuts hand. Hand holds rock.


----------



## mycrofft (May 11, 2012)

Our vet-tech folks can tell you also, a panting dog looks like it is smiling unless you know the clues, like staring eyes and rapid head movements. (To make dogs smile in photos we run em for a bit first). 

Or put em in a Korean Air Lines 737 in Dallas-Fort Worth


----------



## Epi-do (May 11, 2012)

But my dogs always look like they are smiling.  They are _very_ happy.  Or, it could just be the drugs we slip into their food....

Seriously though, I will never understand why people will do this to their kids, or their pets.  I can't help but think how horrible it must be for the poor things when they are stuck in that hot car, cooking to death, and can't do anything to get out of the situation.


----------



## mycrofft (May 12, 2012)

Some people don't consider animals. Period. ANd when I see cell phone entranced "adults" walking obliviously fifty feet ahead of their little offspring down the street, never looking back, kid lugging big school backpack....it's just an extension.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 12, 2012)

I take Papo with me when reasonable, but I don't leave him in the truck unless it's cool inside and out and won't get warmer. He does love the whole 'sticking his head out' thing, and he loves car rides.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 12, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I take Papo with me when reasonable, but I don't leave him in the truck unless it's cool inside and out and won't get warmer. He does love the whole 'sticking his head out' thing, and he loves car rides.



Careful someone in EP will jack your dog.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 12, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I take Papo with me when reasonable, but I don't leave him in the truck unless it's cool inside and out and won't get warmer. He does love the whole 'sticking his head out' thing, and he loves car rides.



I love that truck. I can hear the key in the ignition buzz all the way from 1989. Better shut the door before the pup has a seizure.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> and that my friends is why spring loaded center punches were invented...



See dog
Press center punch on window till window breaks
Walk away as dog hops out of car window, leaving note that says "Shoulda left pooch at home"



Win.


----------



## Achilles (May 13, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> and that my friends is why spring loaded center punches were invented...



Gold!

If I ever see an infant left in their parents car (on a hot summer day) I will be sure to break the window and call PD.


----------



## Tigger (May 13, 2012)

RustyShackleford said:


> "You can judge a society on the way they treat their animals".......



Isn't that the truth. My dog loves sleeping in the car and does not make a sound sitting in the way back of my Subaru so I gotta be careful to not to forget him in the summer. 

In other news he recently tore his "ACL" and now needs surgery. This while getting in a car. He can jump a four foot wall but struggles with the tailgate...


----------



## Epi-do (May 13, 2012)

Tigger said:


> In other news he recently tore his "ACL" and now needs surgery. This while getting in a car. He can jump a four foot wall but struggles with the tailgate...



Both of our dogs have done that.  One, four or five years ago and the other one last year.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 13, 2012)

Last I checked, only 14 states have laws on the books regarding the leaving of pets in vehicles, some referring to the act as cruelty to animals and listing the act alongside "torment, torture, maim, hang, poison, unnecessarily or cruelly beat, or needlessly mutilate a living animal or creature" (New Jersey).

Of those states, only 11 make provision for someone in a position of authority to take action when they see an animal (some states say any animal and some specifically provide for certain species).  Just curious, does anyone live in a state where they (as non law enforcement) are legally allowed to smash in a window and rescue that animal?  In California, the law only allows for a peace officer, humane officer, or animal control officer to remove the animal from a motor vehicle.  Most of the states with such a law have similar wording, but I have seen a few that expand that power out to "a local or state public safety employee" (Maryland), "volunteer or professional of a fire and rescue service" (Maryland, Minnesota, Nevada, and Vermont), "governmental officer or employee whose primary duty is to ensure public safety" (Nevada), and "member of a search and rescue organization under the direct supervision of a sheriff" (Nevada).  _I really like Nevada!!!_


----------



## mycrofft (May 13, 2012)

In Calif not only can't you smash the window for an animal without facing civil and maybe criminal charges, but if the critter runs into traffic or get stolen, guess who is holding the bag?


----------



## Nathan (May 13, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> In Calif not only can't you smash the window for an animal without facing civil and maybe criminal charges, but if the critter runs into traffic or get stolen, guess who is holding the bag?



I would keep the little guy until the owners come out. Honestly though, I would rather go to jail or pay a few thousand in legal fees for something I did, then live with a dead baby, or worse a dead animal in my conscious.


----------



## mycrofft (May 13, 2012)

For a human, the emergency makes it OK to break the window, just do it in a prudent manner.
We once saved a baby from a hot car who was seizing while Mama was visiting baby-pappa in jail. Happily three other kids in the car rolled the windows al the way down and called for help. I still have the letter of thanks, and Mama got booked.


----------



## armywifeemt (May 14, 2012)

The piss poor way animals are treated by some people absolutely infuriates me... to the point of tears sometimes. 

If you wanna take your dog with you everywhere, there is a rather convenient solution for both you and the dog.... remote start/remote lock. Leave the car running with the doors locked. Keeps the AC going for Fido, and as an added bonus, the car is cool when you get back into it. 

Not that I've given this any thought.


----------



## TB 3541 (May 14, 2012)

armywifeemt said:


> The piss poor way animals are treated by some people absolutely infuriates me... to the point of tears sometimes.
> 
> If you wanna take your dog with you everywhere, there is a rather convenient solution for both you and the dog.... remote start/remote lock. Leave the car running with the doors locked. Keeps the AC going for Fido, and as an added bonus, the car is cool when you get back into it.
> 
> Not that I've given this any thought.



Sounds good to me, but you'd probably end up with some dumb tree-hugger that thinks your car is "killing the earth" when you leave it running.


----------



## exodus (May 14, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> Sounds good to me, but you'd probably end up with some dumb tree-hugger that thinks your car is "killing the earth" when you leave it running.



Sucks for them! Be careful though, many states have laws against leaving a car idling unattended.  I almost got a ticket for leaving my (automatic) mustang idled *and locked* in front of a 7-11.


----------



## Chimpie (May 14, 2012)

exodus said:


> Sucks for them! Be careful though, many states have laws against leaving a car idling unattended.  *I almost got a ticket* for leaving my (automatic) mustang idled *and locked* in front of a 7-11.



What's the offense?  Is it a 'green' thing?


----------



## medicdan (May 14, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> What's the offense?  Is it a 'green' thing?



Although it varies, it generally IS a green/environmental thing. In fact, the EPA/NHTSA/DOT prohibit idling mechanisms from being installed in vehicles (that allow for more than ~15 min of idling). If I recall, some states (CA comes to mind) have stricter laws (5 minutes, I think).


----------



## mycrofft (May 14, 2012)

Idling car left unattended except for an animal in it? What could ever go wrong with that?

Remote start...won't it time out and stop without a key in it? 
And if the key's in it, I know remote unlock won't work.
And Willy Windobasher takes his rock, excuse me , center punch and makes off with your car AND your dog. Or the dog runs him off and then escapes.

Some models of cars (try 1995 Windstar,. for starters) also can have a defective "parking pawl", which allows it to slip into drive from park. (And , no, the parking brake won't hold it).

Then, there's this....


----------



## armywifeemt (May 14, 2012)

I can't imagine a situation in which I would leave my dog unattended in my car for more than 15 minutes anyway. It just doesn't take that long for the car to get hot (what did she say.. five minutes to get to an uncomfortable temp for the poor dog?), which is why you'd leave it running and locked with the AC going. If it was going to be more than 15 minutes, I suppose you had probably better keep that in mind and make sure you're able to start it again when it times out. I know the second I turn my car off during the summer and the AC kicks off, I can immediately feel the heat so... I sure as heck wouldn't wanna make my baby deal with that if it was preventable, even if I was only going to be a minute or two. 

As for an "unattended"  I would make the argument that my car was being attended by my dog, and since she is smarter than a great deal of human beings I know, I feel that is perfectly reasonable. Just sayin'  

Seriously, I suppose if they tried to ticket you for leaving your car idling while unattended with your dog in it, it wouldn't be very hard to fight. "I left it idling so the car wouldn't get hot, and harm or kill my dog." Sounds perfectly reasonable to me.


----------



## TB 3541 (May 14, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> And if the key's in it, I know remote unlock won't work.



I use the remote to lock my truck while it is on with the key in the ignition if I stop at 7-11. It's better for the engine to idle for a few minutes rather than having to restart.


----------



## mycrofft (May 14, 2012)

Wow, that's a first for me. Remote unlock car while it's on and key's in the ignition? Not the best if your spouse or a zombie with your other keys chases you, no?
I guess I buy the wrong type of car? (NO!).

Not going there about idling a few minutes versus shutdown. Some cars in Europe (coming to a country very near yoU-SA) are designed for agile starting and stopping at traffic signals.

Anyway, just don't take the pooch out when it's too hot.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 15, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> I use the remote to lock my truck while it is on with the key in the ignition if I stop at 7-11. It's better for the engine to idle for a few minutes rather than having to restart.



Busted, sorry. 

http://thegoodhuman.com/2011/06/23/stop-idling-and-turn-off-your-car/

unless it's a diesel.


----------



## mycrofft (May 15, 2012)

Teach the dog to turn on the car when it gets too hot and have the A/C preset.
We had a "parent " do that once, with her kids.


----------



## Ally (Aug 3, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> So I would assume cooling down a dog in severe distress, you do it the same way as a human. Cold packs, cool water, remove to a cooler environment.



Apply cold water or alcohol to the paw pads works great, and if you're up to it a cool water enema will surely bring the dog's temp down.

And don't get bit.  I was on a rabies quarantine where a good Samaritan tried to 'save' the dog from the heat, and got bit in the face.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 9, 2012)

*SPCA advice*

http://suite101.com/article/dogs-and-heat-stroke-a1959

Hose em down, but don't drop temp past 104 deg F.

(Addressing only the paws would be like cooling a heat stroke victim in a fur coat by having him hold a can of cold soda in each hand).


----------



## Ally (Aug 9, 2012)

The article is incorrect, dogs do sweat through their pads, albeit not a huge amount of heat is lost that way it is still sweat.  But I'm just splitting dog hairs


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 9, 2012)

This thread has got me itching to take my center punch out for a joyride. 

But seriously I think the lovely state of Massachusetts would take pity on the owner for having a broken window..


----------



## Sandog (Aug 9, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Same as for Korean Air Lines passengers left on the tarmac awaiting takeoff without air conditioning. :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> Add fans. Move that air.



My wife and I did that one in Istanbul Turkey. Ya start to get claustro after awhile. Not pleasant.  People that leave dogs in hot cars should be beaten.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 9, 2012)

rwik123 said:


> This thread has got me itching to take my center punch out for a joyride.
> 
> But seriously I think the lovely state of Massachusetts would take pity on the owner for having a broken window..



Use an axe on the front windshield. Moves more air.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 9, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Wow, that's a first for me. Remote unlock car while it's on and key's in the ignition? Not the best if your spouse or a zombie with your other keys chases you, no?
> I guess I buy the wrong type of car? (NO!).



Haha. 

My Jeep runs without the keys in it. You need the keys to start it still. I wont lie I pull the keys out and lock it while it's idling to keep the A/C or heat running if I'm going into a gas station real quickly. Plus sometimes it decides to play tricks on me and not start, I have an electrical gremlin hiding somewhere. 

Key fob still works fine when it's idling like that.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 9, 2012)

Ally said:


> The article is incorrect, dogs do sweat through their pads, albeit not a huge amount of heat is lost that way it is still sweat.  But I'm just splitting dog hairs



I hear dog hairs! If that's all you can cool, then fine, better than holding a cool cloth on the animal's flank unless it's a hairless.

But when you just hose the dog down, as with people, the enhanced heat absorption by the water (if it is in sufficient quantity , flow rate, and temperature) will cool much more effectively than simply cooling the paws. Sort of like the old deal about putting cool cloths on the axillae, groin and throat of  a heatstroke victim; that is ok if it is all you can do, or for some reason you cannot expose the pt in a life threatening situation, but mass cooling fluid will do the job much better,


----------



## xrsm002 (Aug 9, 2012)

Make sure the law is for leaving keys inside while running, remote start systems you take the key out of the ignition, mine had a kill switch on it as well if someone stepped on the brake to put it in gear it killed the engine, I miss it


----------

